# Trick or treat? = Ξεγέλασμα ή κέρασμα; Φάρσα ή φίλεμα;



## despulix (Sep 25, 2008)

Καλησπέρα!

Πώς να διατυπώσουμε στα ελληνικά τη γνωστή ερώτηση "trick or treat" που ρωτούν οι Αγγλοσάξονες στο Χαλοουίν; Μπορώ και να το αγνοήσω, αλλά ίσως κάποιος από σας έχει κάποια ιδέα...

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 25, 2008)

Εγώ συνήθως το διατυπώνω "φάρσα ή κέρασμα". Μου αρέσει και η λέξη "χουνέρι", αλλά δεν αρέσει σε όλους.


----------



## despulix (Sep 25, 2008)

ΟΚ! Thanx.


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 25, 2008)

Αν σ' ενδιαφέρει να διατηρήσεις την παρήχηση (λέω τώρα) θα μπορούσες να πεις και φάρσα ή φίλεμα ή ίσως κέρασμα ή καζούρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 25, 2008)

Πολύ μου αρέσουν οι παρηχήσεις σου!


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 23, 2012)

Απαντώ σ' αυτό μετά από καιρό, μια και μου έτυχε και βάζω τη δική μου εκδοχή με ρίμα κιόλας: ξεγέλασμα ή κέρασμα :)


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 24, 2012)

Ξαναματααπαντώ... και λέω ότι υπάρχει και το trick-or-treating - ναι με ενωτικά - και είναι δύσκολο να το μεταφράσεις όταν παράλληλα έχεις και το παραπάνω. Οπότε στη δική μου περίπτωση, εγώ το έβαλα "Πάμε για φάρσες ή γλυκά;" Ίσως δεν είναι τόσο ωραίο, αλλά σίγουρα διαφοροποιείται από το ξεγέλασμα ή κέρασμα, φάρσα ή φίλεμα του τίτλου του νήματος.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2012)

Ναι, καλά λες. Ο τίτλος του νήματος, όπως είναι, περιορίζεται σε αυτό που λένε τα παιδιά, κάτι σαν το δικό μας «Να τα πούμε;», και δεν περιγράφει το έθιμο ούτε βολεύει σε άλλες διατυπώσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2012)

Πρόσφατα είδα σε υπότιτλο, δεν θυμάμαι πια σε ποιο κανάλι, το γελοίο: "Κέρασμα ή *γέλασμα*".


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2012)

Γιατί είναι γελοίο; Μπορεί να μην είναι συνηθισμένο, αλλά το _γέλασμα_ είναι το ίδιο με το _ξεγέλασμα_.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2012)

Σόρι, εγώ δεν έχω ξανακούσει το "γέλασμα". Το "ξεγέλασμα" του Αζ μια χαρά μού φαίνεται. 

Όπως είπα πιο πάνω, στο παρελθόν είχα χρησιμοποιήσει και το "χουνέρι" για το "trick", αλλά δεν αρέσει σε όλους.


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2018)




----------

